# Clifford and his litter sister Roux meet



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Clifford and Roux finally got to meet and it was amazing. Roux's family is thinking of adopting Clifford so we had planned letting the two of them meet again. It got put off a couple times but it finally worked out on Tue. The weather was perfect and I'm not sure who had a bigger grin on their face Clifford or myself. 

After about a min of hello you would have thought they were old friends. Roux family's yard is amazing and they had a blast playing together. 

He liked her family. He still needs to meet the kids we wanted to keep it a bit calmer the first time and let the dogs get to know each other again. He just seemed to fit in beautifully

I couldn't be happier. Not to mention I got to spend the afternoon playing with Roux. Which is always a great thing. Her humans are absolutely lovely as well.

Anyway I took WAY too many pics so I'll apologize in advance for posting so many of them. But I'm really excited about how everything went


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

and some more


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

Ahhh, how adorable! They are so playful and photogenic, makes me want to join them instead of sitting here in the office, lol.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

and more pics


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

and finally the last lot


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so happy with how the meet up went. Roux's Mom is obviously over the moon in love with Cliff and the idea of the two littermates living under one roof. These pics show two very happy Poodles.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazing pictures, they both are georgous, and so good they they like each other so much.

One thing that strikes me is the difference in tail set between the two. That's how I can distinguish Clifford from Roux : his tail set is very high, almost perpendicular to the ground, as Roux's is at an angle, less straight. Apart from that, they're hard to distinguish !


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Trillium said:


> Anyway I took WAY too many pics so I'll apologize in advance for posting so many of them. But I'm really excited about how everything went


Too many pictures of Clifford? That's an oxymoron. He and his sister are absolutely beautiful. More pictures, we want more!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

These pics makes me want to add 2 spoos to my pack. I just had the image of my bed hubby, me, baby Katelyn, 2 spoos, and 2 tpoos. Yikes


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow! Match made in heaven for both Clifford and Roux. Can not imagine a better forever home for the big guy.

Given what we all know now about Clifford, I imagine the meet up with his future "kids" of the family will also go well.

Thank you again for sharing this lovely boy and his story.

I do LOVE watching poodles play, nothing prettier!

Viking Queen


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR CLIFFORD!!! What a beautiful match in both personalities and looks too!..........Eye candy for anyone who sees them together!
I can't imagine anything going wrong for the meetup with the kidlets either, so now we must get Roux's Mom to join PF so we can hear about his and Roux's adventures together!!!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Joy in motion! Love the one of Roux chilling in the ornamental grasses.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm so happy it went so well. I'm really looking forward to their next meeting. So far it really seems like maybe this is the place that was meant for him


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for the A.M. smiles. The last one where it looks like Clifford is hugging her is Hallmark worthy. Fingers crossed he gets to keep that great yard and family!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

OMG Roux's mom will have a very hard time resisting all that poodle gorgeousness! here's hoping the meeting with the rest of Roux's family goes well for Clifford - it is clear that he was accepted joyfully by Roux!


----------



## Pella (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh I love seeing pictures of the reds!!! (of course that also what my Lena is too...or maybe she's dark apricot...we will see.) But lovely lovely pics! I love it that his name is Clifford! How perfect! Look forward to reading about how the meeting with the kids goes too!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful! Happy! Joyous! Adorable! And so many more adjectives to describe these happy dogs. So nice to see!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Brings a tear to my eye to see these poodles having so much fun. They are delightful together and seems ideal for Clifford.....


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

How spectacular! And they do seem the perfect pair! It must have been ment to be all along! Do keep us posted on how the next visit goes.


----------



## Spot210 (Nov 7, 2015)

What joyful playmates! Your photos made me smile and laugh with delight! Thank you for posting them!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, hopefully he has found his perfect home. I love their play and noticed how he seems to almost be standing watch over Roux in a few photos.


----------



## Gossamerpink (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow! Impressive pics! Love 'em!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm so glad the meeting went well! What fantastic photos - you'd be hard pressed finding more beautiful dogs!


----------

